# Cycle



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is where im at after shredding 12lb in 4 wks, now am gonna eat steady for maintenance for 8wks then am gonna  focus everything on bulking.
This is gonna be my cycle feel free to point out anything that needs changing or adding. 
1-16 wks 500 mg test e
1-12 wks deca
Wk1 and 2, dbol 30 mg daily
Wk3-4 dbol 40mg
Wk 5 dbol 30 mg
Wk6 dbol 20mg
Nolva from start 20mg still unsure how long i nd the nolva for.

Not running a pct cos i have no nd for 1

Few pics of where im at rite now


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking great to me!


----------



## bronco (Apr 25, 2014)

How much deca you running? Why not run it full 16 wks?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> This is where im at after shredding 12lb in 4 wks, now am gonna eat steady for maintenance for 8wks then am gonna  focus everything on bulking.
> This is gonna be my cycle feel free to point out anything that needs changing or adding.
> 1-16 wks 500 mg test e
> 1-12 wks deca
> ...




If you have no need for PCT, I assume you B&C? If so, why not run the deca the full 16 weeks? How much deca BTW?

I just finished up a blast with NPP. I will be using it instead of deca from now on. It's starts really hitting around week 4-5 instead of 8-10. IME the magic with deca really starts around week 10. NPP will now be my go to for Nand, but I don't mind pinning 3x per week. I assume you're already pinning the test 2x, what's a 3rd day? There's nothing wrong with Deca btw, just throwing out an option.

Are you using the Nolva to shed water, or as an "AI"? I'd run stane or dex (actual AI's) for estrogen control and only use the Nolva if you get a gyno flare-up.

You're shredded dude. Jenner is probably all moist.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey dieyoung, wots B&C, BTW and NPP. Stopping the deca 4 wks short just cos of the threads ive read on 1 st cycle m8, am only pinning test 1s a wk while i was trying to rip up and as for the nolva i was told it would control the acne a bit?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Hey dieyoung, wots B&C, BTW and NPP. Stopping the deca 4 wks short just cos of the threads ive read on 1 st cycle m8, am only pinning test 1s a wk while i was trying to rip up and as for the nolva i was told it would control the acne a bit?



B & C = Blast and cruise

NPP = short ester deca


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well yeah guys and gals B&C for me and am not keen on short esters realy


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you have no need for PCT, I assume you B&C? If so, why not run the deca the full 16 weeks? How much deca BTW?
> 
> I just finished up a blast with NPP. I will be using it instead of deca from now on. It's starts really hitting around week 4-5 instead of 8-10. IME the magic with deca really starts around week 10. NPP will now be my go to for Nand, but I don't mind pinning 3x per week. I assume you're already pinning the test 2x, what's a 3rd day? There's nothing wrong with Deca btw, just throwing out an option.
> 
> ...



Am i wrong thinking the nolva will help with the acne?


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

This pic was wen i was taking suss 250, i had no probs with acne till i started on the test 250


----------



## bronco (Apr 25, 2014)

Edit. Since your blast and cruise I'd run the deca full 16 wks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

I like to start attacking problems with the simplest solution first and work up from there. A lot of acne is cause by excess estrogen. You need an AI to control it. Nolva is a SERM. AI's like stane and dex actually get rid of estrogen while nolva just blocks it from certain receptor sites - the estrogen is still there. IMO Nolva is for gyno flare-ups and PCT, which isn't an issue for you. It might help with acne, but I couldn't tell you for sure.

You need an AI, and try washing your acne with Head and Shoulders shampoo. It works great for me.

I'm not sure if you're saying the sust gave you acne, but sust is a usual culprit for acne. The ups and downs of the blended esters make for a hormonal roller coaster which causes the acne.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I like to start attacking problems with the simplest solution first and work up from there. A lot of acne is cause by excess estrogen. You need an AI to control it. Nolva is a SERM. AI's like stane and dex actually get rid of estrogen while nolva just blocks it from certain receptor sites - the estrogen is still there. IMO Nolva is for gyno flare-ups and PCT, which isn't an issue for you. It might help with acne, but I couldn't tell you for sure.
> 
> You need an AI, and try washing your acne with Head and Shoulders shampoo. It works great for me.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're saying the sust gave you acne, but sust is a usual culprit for acne. The ups and downs of the blended esters make for a hormonal roller coaster which causes the acne.



I use head and shoulders and it has helped a little, i had no acne probs with the suss it was wen i started the test, will i get the same benefits running the suss instead of the test e for my cylcle? Thanks for the info on the Ai's il looked into them more. Should i stop the nolva or is it doing me no harm going along with it till i av the Ai's?


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry guys heres the pic wen i was running suss and had no probs with acne


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

Do some research on AI's and ancillaries on the site. It will be good for you.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do some research on AI's and ancillaries on the site. It will be good for you.


Im onto it diehard. Thanks a lot bud


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 25, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Im onto it diehard. Thanks a lot bud



Am i ok to carry on with the nolva


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't think it's going to hurt anything...


----------



## SellingOutIsArt (Apr 25, 2014)

I would cut out the nolva, but its good to have it on hand incase symptoms start to flare up. If you don't know the symptoms to gyno I suggest you read up into it but they're usually a given. I would run the deca start to end considering you will cruise anyway once completed.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2014)

Def 16 weeks on the deca if your cruising after. 

Like the guys said try some stane if your worried about acne from estrogen. If i control my e I get zero acne. If i don't my back chest and shoulders break out like crazy. Good luck. Deca is the shitttttt. Makes me so fukking strong.


----------



## Azog (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking good Dazzler! Time to get huge.


----------



## regular (Apr 25, 2014)

Why have you chosen to use only compounds which are susceptible to aromatase in conjunction with a SERM?

I would use an aromatase inhibitor, preferably exemestane, alongside the compounds you've selected.


----------

